
Writing UIs on Elm lang - leocavalcante
Why Elm can&#x27;t have a XML-based language to declare the UI like React&#x27;s JSX? Coding UIs with functions its pretty unreadable. Or does people get comfortable with that?
======
namuol
JSX-like precompiler for Elm:
[https://github.com/pzavolinsky/elmx](https://github.com/pzavolinsky/elmx)

